# Hanzo VS. Danzo



## Undead (Mar 9, 2013)

*Location:* Samurai Bridge
*Distance:* 25 meters.
*Restrictions:* Koto.
*Knowledge:* Hanzo knows how Izanagi works. Danzo knows Hanzo by reputation.
*Notes:* Hanzo is alive. Not Edo.​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 9, 2013)

Danzō in a heart beat. His Fūton techniques are the perfect counter to Hanzō's poison based attacks, and his Sharingan, Fūton-enhanced kunai and move restricting Fūinjutsu make him by fear the superior close combatant, if it ever gets to that. Mostly, I see Danzō just bombarding him with Fūton jutsu until Hanzō dies.

Assuming Hanzō is even capable of cornering him, Danzō can always just respawn behind him or something via Izanagi and then impale.


----------



## Undead (Mar 9, 2013)

AS, let me ask you. Does this fight feel too one sided? I assumed Hanzo has a fair shot here. But by your perspective, that doesn't seem to be the case. How should I help even out the battle?


----------



## EnergySage (Mar 9, 2013)

I'd like to point out that Danzo does not start with his arm unsealed. He has to go through that process before any Izanagi shenanigans occur. That being said, Koto isn't restricted either.


----------



## Undead (Mar 9, 2013)

EnergySage said:


> I'd like to point out that Danzo does not start with his arm unsealed. He has to go through that process before any Izanagi shenanigans occur. That being said, Koto isn't restricted either.


If I restrict Koto, would that make this matchup more balanced, or would it still favor Danzo?


----------



## EnergySage (Mar 9, 2013)

If Koto is unrestricted in 1v1 on Danzo, its never balanced. Ever.

That being said, if Koto is restricted, more often than not, I'd say its a much more even fight. Danzo doesn't instantly have access to Izanagi, and Hanzo is fast enough, imo, to pressure him. All in all, I'd say its an even fight. If Danzo can unseal his arm, he wins. If not, Hanzo wins


----------



## Undead (Mar 9, 2013)

EnergySage said:


> If Koto is unrestricted in 1v1 on Danzo, its never balanced. Ever.
> 
> That being said, if Koto is restricted, more often than not, I'd say its a much more even fight. Danzo doesn't instantly have access to Izanagi, and Hanzo is fast enough, imo, to pressure him. All in all, I'd say its an even fight. If Danzo can unseal his arm, he wins. If not, Hanzo wins


If one has knowledge on Izanagi though, don't they have a chance? Sasuke's proven that. I know Hanzo is no Sasuke, but there are methods to beating it like most abilities.


----------



## EnergySage (Mar 9, 2013)

Hanzo doesn't have sensory abilities to detect Danzo, or all around defense


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 9, 2013)

EnergySage said:


> I'd like to point out that Danzo does not start with his arm unsealed. He has to go through that process before any Izanagi shenanigans occur. That being said, Koto isn't restricted either.



Not really all that relevant. With all his ranged Ninjutsu and the fact he can block off his half of the bridge with a giant Mokuton tree, he has all the time in his world to unseal his arm here.


----------



## Stermor (Mar 9, 2013)

kinda sucks that hanzo did so shittly in edo form  

by hype he should be shitting on danzo without effort.

by edo feats though hanzo doesn't really stand a chance..


----------



## DaVizWiz (Mar 9, 2013)

Atlantic Storm said:


> Not really all that relevant. With all his ranged Ninjutsu and the fact he can block off his half of the bridge with a giant Mokuton tree, he has all the time in his world to unseal his arm here.


General nonsense- Ibuse spits a massive wave of poison gas at Danzo- and he dies.

Danzo with his arm sealed and Koto restricted will more often than not lose to Hanzo either via gas wave, cut by his poison Kusarigama, or an explosive tag stream.

At this distance, Hanzo has the advantage with explosive tag tactics and his poisoned Kusarigama. The fact he already casually dodged the Gedo Dragon in plain sight- against a sensor in Nagato- makes me think any wind variant Danzo uses in this simulation is rather pointless. 

The only thing Danzo has going here is his secret seal binding, which really won't matter as Hanzo's weapon allows him a significant reach and his flak jacket/overcoat/mask allow for limited skin exposure. 



> by edo feats though hanzo doesn't really stand a chance..


The samurai had detailed knowledge, poison resistance and a technique that disallows Ninjutsu seals. Hanzo left his mask on in CQC, and suicided in the end. He would not have lost that battle otherwise.

At what point did Edo Hanzo underachieve?


----------



## Nikushimi (Mar 9, 2013)

Depends how long Hanzou can stay in the game before his performance starts to suffer.

I'd imagine he's got Danzou beat in terms of sheer speed, skill, and physical power, but Danzou has displayed greater versatility and Izanagi allows him to attack with impunity for a few minutes. Kotoamatsukami isn't restricted, either, which is bad news no matter how you slice it because Ibuse should be susceptible even if Hanzou himself can't just be brainwashed into doing something self-destructive.

I see Danzou taking this more often than not, but it's close enough that I could see it going the other way if the match plays out favorably for Hanzou.


----------



## Bonly (Mar 9, 2013)

It depends on if Hanzo can get Danzo with this before Danzo can unseal seal his arm to use Izanagi . If he can't then i'd favor Danzo more times then not. Danzo's Futon's allow him to play offense and defense against the poison gas of Ibuse and even if he is hurt, Danzo can use Izanagi to come back safely and do a sneak attack to win since Hanzo hasn't been shown to be a sensor as far as I remember. If he can then it would depend if Danzo is willing to use Shisui 's eye for Izanagi. If so then it would end up in Danzo getting time to unseal and win this fight. If not then he's dead although I highly doubt he wouldn't.

Either way I see Danzo winning more times then not based on what we have seen.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Mar 9, 2013)

I see Baku getting poisoned.  Badly.  

The thing about Danzo's wind releases is that they tend to be condensed, rather than like Temari's which blow things away.  It makes it harder for him defend against poison dust cloud than it should.  

What makes it harder to judge is that we know Hanzou used to be a lot stronger than he was.  Based on feats I think it's a close enough match though.  I'm not sure who wins more often.


----------



## Turrin (Mar 9, 2013)

Hanzo is such a huge if factor. It's hard to judge Hanzo's CQC skill and speed, because we have no DB Stats on Hanzo and we haven't seen Mifune's fight anyone other than Hanzo in CQC, so we don't know how skilled and fast Mifune is. To make matters worse Hanzo was rusty when he faced Mifune and we don't know how much that nerfed his typically CQC skill & speed. Beyond that we didn't get to chance to see hardly any of Hanzo's Jutsu. 

However ultimately it's hard to imagine Hanzo even at his Prime not being defeated by Koto. Danzo with Koto is really one of the most dangerous things in the manga considering that very few character have knowledge that Danzo possess Koto and very few people would expect Danzo to pull something like that out. To make matters worse Danzo can seemingly cast Koto through his bandages w/o even revealing he has Sharingan or MS.

So I tend to lean towards Danzo, though with that said Prime Hanzo has tremendous hype so I wouldn't rule him out entirely.


----------



## Undead (Mar 10, 2013)

Update: Koto is now restricted.


----------



## Deadway (Mar 10, 2013)

Hanzo has knowledge? He removes his mask and poisons the entire area. If Danzo dies, he would try to appear behind Hanzo which would end up with him being frozen in place by the poison. If he tries to use Baku or any fuuton, well, think about it. Hanzo is Danzo's worst opponent.


----------



## EnergySage (Mar 10, 2013)

It took this long to restrict Koto?


----------

